# what's a biopsy?



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

when i had my flex sig done on thursday he took a biopsy. it may siound stupid, but what do they test for when a biopsy is taken?


----------



## Suki1 (Mar 30, 2003)

They are checking for cancer, but I'm sure your fine!







You should check out the the topic that I posted in "Constipation" named "Natural Health magazine article" You will really find it very interesting.Suki


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2003)

Cancer is not the only thing they are looking for. They are also checking for ulcerative colitis, Crohn's disease and any other abnormalities of the intestinal wall in that area. I would assume there was probably some inflammation in the area they biopsied and they did the biopsy to try to determine the cause of the inflammation.


----------



## Suki1 (Mar 30, 2003)

The cause of the inflammation is a unclean colon.It's just that simple! I just wish I can get everybody on this Bulletin board in one big room and explain it all to them.Suki


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

he said that he didnt see any inflammation though.


----------



## Suki1 (Mar 30, 2003)

Well that's good!







But most health problems stems from a toxic colon. Did you check out that topic that I put up in "Constipation" I know that's not your problem , but it helps you understand the cause of most health concerns .Its under "Natural Health magazine articles"Suki


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

yep i read it lol


----------

